# Does anyone take metamucil?...zoloft?



## torrig (Oct 13, 2004)

Hi, I'm 20 years old & I just went to the doctor a couple of weeks ago about my stomach problems and he said that I probably had IBS. I have IBS-C because the only time that I can go to the bathroom is when I get nervous. If I never got nervous I would probably never go. Anyways, my doctor told me to take metamucil so that I would be regular. I've been taking for about a week now and I'm not sure if I'm taking enough b/c I'm still not going to the bathroom everyday. Does anyone take it, and how many pills do you take? The bottle says the a serving is 6 pills, but that seems like alot. The doctor also put me on Zoloft for my nervousness. Is anyone taking it? He said that it will take 4-6 weeks to start to work. I hope both of these medicines help me because i'm so sick of having ibs...I feel like I can't go anywhere and it is really annoying!


----------



## squeaker (Sep 10, 2004)

Both metamucial and zolft can help although it will take time for the zolft to work. One thing to know though. You should not take both at the same time as the metamcucail will absorb the zolft and pass it through your system so it will not be absorb into your body. You should take the metamucail a few hours before or after the Zoloft. Good luck and take care. (by the way that is the usual amount of metamcuial when you take the pill form)Squeaker


----------



## torrig (Oct 13, 2004)

Thanks for your response. I usually take the zoloft at 5:30 p.m. and then the metamucil at 9:00 p.m. Do you think this is enought time between each?


----------



## squeaker (Sep 10, 2004)

Yes that is plently of time. I hope it helps. Take care.Squeaker


----------



## bellevictoria (Oct 23, 2004)

I was on metamucil for about 2 weeks. I had alot of gas (I could not get rid of) and pain. When I went to a gastroenterologist she told me she wouldn't get it to her best friend and put me on citrucel. Seems to have helped I take one glass in the morning and at night I take Mirlax.


----------

